

Ask HN: must read books for startup founders - triviatise

I just finished founders at work which is really inspiring and Im looking for other book ideas.<p>Here are some of my favorites
General: emyth revisited
leadership: 5 dysfunctions of a team
marketing: blue ocean strategy, purple cow
sales: spin selling, getting to yes
hiring: you arent the person I hired, top grading
accounting: accounting for dummies
======
russjhammond
Any of the books by the IDEO folks is great.

Masters of Innovation The Art of Innovation

I find also though that books are harder to fit in lately and podcasts work
better. 1) they can be listened to on the commute to work, at the gym, etc 2)
they are more incremental 3) they keep going - so when you find one that is
good you can take a really deep dive with it for a while

------
stevenj
I haven't read it yet, but I've heard good things about "Do More Faster":
[http://www.amazon.com/Do-More-Faster-TechStars-
Accelerate/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Do-More-Faster-TechStars-
Accelerate/dp/0470929839)

------
kirpekar
When you're slugging it out at your startup, it's important to read something
fun at night:

Catcher in the Rye

Three Men in a Boat

Cold Comfort Farm

In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash

And my personal favorite: English August

------
mindcrime
_The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ \- @sgblank

 _Built To Last_ \- Jim Collins

 _The Purple Cow_ \- Seth Godin

 _The Art of the Start_ \- Guy Kawasaki

------
start123
"Founders At Work" and "So You Want To Be An Entrepreneur"

~~~
dglassan
I agree with "Founders At Work"

It really gives you an insight into the ups and downs and events that lead to
the beginning of some well known companies.

------
kruegerb
"REWORK" by 37Signals is a good, quick read.

It is also useful to refer back to some of the bite-size chunks of advice in
the book as reminders.

